# l'irrazionale senso di normalità



## Circe (23 Marzo 2013)

la vita va avanti. e quando non ce la faccio, mi aiutano le goccine magiche.  cristallizzato il dolore.  in alcuni momenti mi chiedo : ma perche non me ne frega niente?  diminuiscono i perché,  diminuisce la voglia di aggredire.  resta solo un irrazionale senso di normalità.  e una 'tristezza' di fondo, che mi accompagna in ogni respiro.  ho scelto io di riprovarci,  ma xche non riesco a ritrovare la gioia di vivere? perche non riesco ad esultare x niente? se ci fosse una via di mezzo tra l'on e l'off sarebbe il mio stato attuale.


----------

